# report on 3 mile bridge



## nonchalant (Sep 8, 2009)

went to 3 mile bridge today and shot some sheepshead. it was a little cold but worth it.vis was about 10-15ft from 10ft on down to the bottom.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

That's better visibility than we had in the gulf (Liberty ship)today. :banghead :banghead :banghead


----------



## nonchalant (Sep 8, 2009)

We dove thereon the 12th. did you happen to find my anchor? it got pretty rough after the 1st dive and got sick in the boat. decided i was not too attached to it emotionally aftermy buddy and i turned green.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *HOOKEDONNEWADDICTION (10/25/2009)*We dove thereon the 12th. did you happen to find my anchor? it got pretty rough after the 1st dive and got sick in the boat. decided i was not too attached to it emotionally aftermy buddy and i turned green.


If you're refering to the liberty ship. the answer is no. The vis was so bad that we decided to abort the dive.


----------



## nonchalant (Sep 8, 2009)

thanks, like i said i did not like it anyway.


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

were you scuba diving or free diving?


----------



## nonchalant (Sep 8, 2009)

We were scuba diving and shot a couple of black snapper.


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

thanks for the follow up! nice report!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Do you dive at slack tide? Does it matter? I am thinking about kayaking out there and trying some scuba/spearfishing there and I am under the impression that the currents can be strong.


----------



## nonchalant (Sep 8, 2009)

I do not remember the tide but the current was not bad.


----------

